

This is why news sites are fatter and slower than ever before - callum85
http://qz.com/452213/this-is-why-news-sites-are-fatter-and-slower-than-ever-before/

======
buserror
The interweb is now completely unusable without an ad blocker anyway. All the
new 'trends' all lead to more and more annoying behavior too.

Like, the off topic video that will autoplay when you scroll down to the
bottom of an article...

Or the even more annoying 'click to go to my survey' middle screen floater for
website you've never visited before (and never will return to, obviously).
This one is obviously made to force users to 'click' somewhere and claim some
sort of advert click..

Oh, and of course, the EU cookie warning garbage.

That's not even mentioning the gigabytes of flash[ing] ads on each sides that
luckily AdBlock is quite good at trimming.

~~~
ucho
> All the new 'trends'

Like the huge ass photo at start of every article, forcing me to scroll down
before reading anything.

